# Renault Trafic breakers near Kent



## Janine68 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there are any breakers yards in Kent (or anywhere that ships cheaply) where I might find a front passenger door quarter light glass and the steering column casing for my 1984 Renault Trafic Autosleeper?

Some b*****d has tried to steal my camper and broken the the quarter light and smashed up the stearing casing in their attempts.

I was hoping to find the parts cheaply and not bother going through my insurance.

Anyone also got any suggestions on alarms and alarm fitters in Kent,(horse and bolted I know) or is it something that I could do myself?

Somewhat skint at the moment so looking for a cheap way to stop theives from trying to steal her again!!

Any help in sourcing these parts would be gratefully received.

Thanks

Janine


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You might get more help here.

http://www.renaultforums.co.uk/logi...3502-6bdada1b2440dd300dced5a92efcc748de8eea45

There are a couple of members with similar vans to yours.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Any help?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RENAULT-T...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2c7470bd97


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't help with parts, but get something like this get two, also a Denver boot will put them off.


----------

